# Dark Pigment



## dragonflyfarm.wa (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the point of dark pigment on boer goats is? I can't find reasons anywhere else.



Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dark pigment ....is good because.... if they have white pigmentation ...they will sunburn...and may get skin cancer... later on ...If a goat is 75% or better you are OK.... :wink:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ditto! I wondered that when I first got into goats and every breeder I asked told me the samething. I guess coming from africa they would really need the dark pigment since it is so hot and sunny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ditto! I wondered that when I first got into goats and every breeder I asked told me the samething. I guess coming from africa they would really need the dark pigment since it is so hot and sunny.


 You got it.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with the what others have said :thumb: Here is a good article about this, it was written by Jack Mauldin http://www.jackmauldin.com/color.htm 
This is not just about the pigment, but has some great information!


----------

